# Aktives NetworkInterface testen



## babuschka (4. Sep 2010)

Halla liebe Community

Ich kämpfe momentan mit einem Problem herum, dass sich mit meinen Java Kenntnissen leider nicht ohne weiteres lösen lässt. Und zwar möchte ich, dass bei dem aktiven NetworkInterface die Verbindung zu mehreren IP/DNS Adressen getestet wird. Dazu habe ich eine Methode geschrieben, welche mir alle im Computer eingebauten Interfaces auflistet. Nun sollte noch die Verbindung über das aktive Interface getestet werden. 

Ich dachte dabei an die Methode "isReachable". Leider bekomme ich es nicht hin, die Methode "isReachable" sinnvoll in meinen Code zu integrieren. Bin ein extremer Einsteiger in Java, bin deshalb über jede Hilfe froh.

Vielen Dank

[JAVA=42]
import java.net.NetworkInterface;
import java.util.Enumeration;

public class connectivity_test{

	public static void ckeckInterfaces(){

		try {
			Enumeration<NetworkInterface> nInterfaces = NetworkInterface.getNetworkInterfaces();
			while(nInterfaces.hasMoreElements()){
				NetworkInterface aktuellesInterface = (NetworkInterface)nInterfaces.nextElement();
				System.out.println(aktuellesInterface);
			}
		}
		catch(Exception e){
			System.out.println(e.toString());
		}

	}
[/code]


----------



## XHelp (4. Sep 2010)

DNS-Adresse?

Schon mal nach "java ping" gesucht?


----------



## babuschka (4. Sep 2010)

hallo

1. Mit DNS-Adresse ist eine einfache Domain gemeint. Es sollten halt IP und Domain gecheckt werden. 
2. Von dem ping hab ich hier im Forum gelesen und entschloss mich nach einigen kritischen Stimmen für "isReachable". Das Einzige was in den Themen dagegen sprach, war, wenn der Gegenüber den abgefragten Port sperrt. In meinem Fall kann ich aber davon ausgehen, dass der Port offen ist, da ich eigene Server prüfen will.


----------



## XHelp (4. Sep 2010)

```
InetAddress test = InetAddress.getByAddress(new byte[]{127,0,0,1});
System.out.println(test.isReachable(10000));
```
? Bzw. wo genau ist jetzt dein Problem?


----------



## babuschka (4. Sep 2010)

Hat sich erledigt. Hab die Methode "isReachable" falsch verstanden.

Vielen Dank für die Mühe.


----------

